# Off Topic > Tips and Tutorials >  >  Scrolling Calendar Template

## squiggler47

I decided to share my Scrolling calendar template, I created it as a background for Scheduling, time Line and other Calendar related presentation.

I hope it is of use to people, comments are welcome!

----------


## Caledonia

could you tell me how to use the scheduling ? can we note appointment or whatelse ?

----------


## redorchestra

just what I was looking for, thank you so much!

----------


## dungbkv

great! thank you so much

----------

